# Simple Green at Dollar General? Okay to use?



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

So I wanted to get some Simple Green and A&H Washing Soda to try the laundry trick on my FBs as recommended in the long detergent thread, and I stopped in at the Dollar General store to see if they had the Simple Green (my Target didn't).

Turns out DG did have it, for $2, in the spray bottle, but it was in APPLE or WILDFLOWER scents.

No original green nor lemon scent -- just the fruit and floral ones.

Bottle looks identical except it has a Dollar General price tag actually printed as part of the label (not a sticker).

It's called "Simple Green" -- same style font as the green and the lemon scents, but the only ones they had were apple and wildflower scents.

Does anyone know if these contain the same ingredients as the original green and/or the lemon one? I went ahead and bought one of the floral ones (it didn't smell terrible), but I don't have a green one to compare it to -- and the Simple Green website mentions nothing about scents specific to Dollar General.

Matter of fact, they don't even list DG as one of their retail stores.

I read through the long detergent thread and saw that Brenda said the lemon was the same as the original, just with a scent added, so I'm wondering if these are okay to use as diaper detergents too?

Anyone seen/used these scents? Are they safe to use?

Thanks!


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Ooh ooh ooh! Don't give up on Target! I looked and looked and looked, then the next time I was there I asked...it's in the car washing/accessories section. They put it with the tire washing stuff (because it's also good at washing tires).

So look again!

Funny, I have no problem with the Dollar Tree's pregnancy tests, but I'm staying away from their Simple Green.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

I had some of the scented Simple Green. Usually, if it's at Dollar General, they may have discontinued it... which is why you wouldn't find it on the site.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Ohhh okay -- good to know!

I'll look again at Target in the car section.

The Simple Green I got was actually Spring Fresh or something (it was late when I posted) anyway it's pink -- but I looked at the bottle today and it's definitely from the Simple Green company -- has their URL on the back and everything. Just a weird/off scent. Being discontinued makes sense.

But I'm hesitant to use it on baby things at this point...if Target doesn't have the regular kind then maybe...

Anyway thanks both of you for the info -- appreciate it!


----------



## MaggieSqrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm excited to try the Simple Green and washing soda thing, too. We use Simple Green for lots of general cleaning, and we always get it at Lowe's or Home Depot. Do you have a home improvement store near you where you could look? It's in the cleaning section with the mops and stuff.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We have Ace Hardware -- they might sell it there. They have the Washing Soda at Kroger's grocery near where my mom lives so she's buying that for me.

Thanks for the suggestion -- I'll try the hardware store it's closer than Target (and cheaper for me -- hehe I always end up spending like $75 for um...toilet paper! yeah! everytime I go to Target).


----------

